# Pad rattle - Disc brakes



## BLAT (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm riding a Scott Sub 10 with Shimano Deore disc brakes. They have an annoying rattle that is coming from the brake pads rattling inside their brake callipers.

Does anyone have a cure for this please?

Many thanks,


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Not familiar with those particular brakes, but if you're sure the rattle is from the pads, can you increase the retainer spring tension?


----------



## BLAT (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks for that. one problem........... what is a retainer spring and how do i adjust it? Sorry for being such a noob


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

Shimano Deore is a hydraulic brake. There is no adjustable retainer spring. And there should be no rattling. The only sound pretty usual with hydraulics is pad rubbing.

Potential causes for pad rattling:

- The caliper is simply lose. Make sure to check if the caliper moves on the fork or frame. It should be fixed to frame/fork withour any play. There is potentially two set of screws to check: The set fixing the caliper to the post mount adapter and the set fixing the adapter to the fork/frame.

- The spring separating the pads broke or got lost. Never seen that, though.

Besides that I have a hard time figuring what could cause the rattling. See this link for a technical description of the brake(http://bike.shimano.com/media/techd.../EV-BR-M535-F-2469_v1_m56577569830609082.pdf). You might want to ask the LBS for help.


----------



## BLAT (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Kaba Klaus. I've checked the caliper previously and it's not that. More likely to be the spring. I can see the one you mean in the pdf link you provided. Fair chance this may be missing. I'll have a look when I get home tonight.

Should I be able to see the spring without having to remove the pads?

Cheers


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

I think you better take the pads out. Actually I would:

1) Take the wheel out.
2) Take the caliper of the bike.
3) Check the pads. If they are lose you should see them flopping around.
4) Shake that caliper. Maybe you can locate the issue...
5) Take the pads out. Check the spring etc.

This is really weird. As you see from the PDF ther aren't any parts that would be obvious sources for rattling.

When you put it all together make sure to adjust the caliper. As this is post mount it should be easy. I usually leave the post mount open, put a piece of folded paper between each pad and the rotor, squeeze the lever and tighten the screws, take the paper out and all is golden.


----------



## BLAT (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks very much. You've been a great help.

Cheers


----------

